

“.sucks” registrations begin soon–at up to $2,500 per domain - yabatopia
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/03/sucks-tld-to-accept-sunrise-registrations-soon-but-theyll-be-pricey/

======
PaulHoule
This is great. Companies with a lot of cash who are concerned about their
brand image such as Comcast and Scientology will be snapping these up.

